# ATI Radeon X1200 Series



## Whytey (Jan 12, 2008)

I downloaded the Catalyst Control Center for ATI Radeon X1200 Video Card. 
Everytime the computer starts up i have to manually select the screen resolution and color quality. 
Even if i select the screen resolution with a saved profile i still have to set the color quality as its always at 16-bit.​
Any help in getting this set automatic would be great


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Is there some resason you HAVE to have the CCC?

If it worked OK before, then uninstall CCC.


----------



## Whytey (Jan 12, 2008)

There was some display resolution issue i couldn't set it to 1680x1050.

Even if i uninstalled it i would still need the older driver right?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

'There was some display resolution issue i couldn't set it to 1680x1050.

Even if i uninstalled it i would still need the older driver right?'

More info re the computer/motherboard and monitor used would be helpful.

I don't have a lot of experience with ATI, but I don't see why 'older' drivers would be necessary.


----------



## Whytey (Jan 12, 2008)

I have uninstalled the new driver and rolled back to the one supplied with motherboard.
i found that CCC was on that and i was able to set the correct resolution. 

Although am not sure if it will save the settings upon the next startup. I will reply back if it does not.

Thanks


----------



## Whytey (Jan 12, 2008)

I have just restarted and i still have to set the profile in CCC.
It's not much of a problem but it can get quite annoying.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

A poster here ( http://www.driverheaven.net/windows...s/176301-ati-radeon-x1200-xp-not-working.html ) said (with reference to a laptop mind you) "go to the Advanced Catalyst Control Panel and then go Notebook Panel Properties and then attributes.
Now change the Scaling Options to Full screen and then apply"


----------

